

North Korea Did Not Hack Sony (DefCon Security) - priley
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/12/24/no-north-korea-didn-t-hack-sony.html?source=TDB&via=FB_Page

======
georgemcbay
Short of hard evidence (that has certainly not been shared in any fashion by
those claiming this hack has ties to North Korea) I'm much more inclined to
believe that they had no involvement at all. It just doesn't add up for the
reasons this article enumerates.

~~~
priley
Totally agree.. and Marc is one of the best security engineers I know. I think
we are all just to embarrassed (including the President) to admit it.

